# PB DE SON LORS DE LA LECTURE DE VIDEOS



## SIFREDO (8 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Heureux possesseur d'un Ipad depuis quelques jours, je viens de m'apercevoir d'un problème lors de la visualisation d'extraits de vidéos via Itunes. En effet, alors que l lecture de la vidéo se déroule sans problème, le son, lui, est lu en accéléré !!! Le son ressemble à celui du cochon d'inde dans l'appli "Smack Talk" !!! Ce problème persiste quelle que soit l'extrait visualisé !!!
Malgré mes recherches je n'ai trouvé aucune solution...
Qu'en pensez-vous? C'est grave docteur?
Merci par avance de vos réponses.


----------



## SIFREDO (8 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

Merci de m'indiquer des pistes si toutefois le problème est un vrai problème...


----------



## Gwen (8 Juin 2010)

Ces extraits viennent de quel genre de fichiers. Les bandes-annonces, les vidéos téléchargés via le store ?


----------

